# Looking for 10g verts in and around Tampa



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I have an 18x18x18 ExoTerra I could trade, but I am looking for 10g verts or smaller Exo Terra


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

No 10g verts? Anyone?


----------

